# Potty training troubles! Help! Wee Wee pad?



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Athena is 11 weeks old today. I'm having the hardest time of all trying to potty train her. Any puppy I had was always great with going potty outside. I set my alarm and get up a few times a night to let her out. I take her water away a few hours before bed. But she still pees in her crate. She'll pee on her bed. She'll pee in the house. We have brand new hardward floors and there were a couple of spots we didn't see that she peed there and the wood is coming up. 

Someone suggested training her to go on a wee wee pad. I never did this with any of my other dogs at all because I didn't want them getting used to going in the house at all but...I don't know if I should try and do that. I'm exhausted from getting up so much at night. So I try training her to go on the wee wee pad. I really didn't want to start that but...I don't know what else to do.

Thor, my Sable that I got from the GSD rescue about 7 months ago had a problem at first with peeing and pooping inside. (He was about a year and a half old when I adopted him). I trained him to ring a bell when he has to go out. He's doing really well with it. Athena however...oye! I don't know what to do. 

Anyone else have a hard time with potty training? I would appreciate any help at all. I'm so tired from getting up so much at night. She does pee when I let her out at night but she also pees a little in her crate too. 

I was spoiled with my other puppies - they learned so quick to pee outside. Athena is giving me a run for my money.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

This is a longshot.

But has she been checked for a UTI?

Dante -from the day he came home - pee'd in his crate. He was 10 wks old, now 6 months. Had a urinalysis run recently because he had other symptoms of a UTI and vet said "no UTI, cleanest urine I've ever seen." I put him on antibiotics for 10 days anyway and his problems DISAPPEARED. No more pee'ing in the crate, no more leaking urine in the house, etc. Totally housetrained.

Yours is still pretty young, could just be housetraining troubles. Dante would leak urine standing or walking, and pottied several times back to back when outside, and soaked the crate in mere hours even after having had water pulled up, a witnessed full urination outside prior to crating, etc. I knew it wasn't a housetraining issue. 

Our new pup Moose is like every other puppy at this age I've had....sleeps through the night with no potty break required. If we get up with our son (5 mo) both pups going out for a middle of the night potty break, otherwise they wait till morning like the other dogs....not a peep from either of them.
Just something to think about.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

no to the pads! Have you had her checkd for UTI? Keep her crated or tethered to you inside. Sorry she is so hard to train at this? Was she in an outdoor kennel at the breeder with no boundaries for "business"?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Whatever you do, do NOT pad train her. I made a huge mistake in pad training Dharma when she was a puppy and to this day I can't completely break her of that habit. It took me forever to even get her to go outside and even though she will go outside. She won't always let me know when she has to go. She will sometimes sneak over to where the pads are and go. If the pads aren't there, she will still go there. I try very hard to catch her, and take her outside but she still does it. Trust me, those pads are the worst thing ever.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

We haven't checked for UTI - that's a good thought. Thanks for bringing that up. She seems to pee way too often - even for a puppy. 

I didn't think the pads were a good idea but I am going so desperate for a decent nights sleep and for my new wood floors to be spared I would try anything! But I really don't want to get in the habbit of pad training her - and I won't. I'll get her checked for a UTI and see how things go from there. 

Thanks!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah something is definitely going on, UTI or otherwise, if she's even soiling her crate. Let us know how it goes, I hope the little thing is okay, good luck to you both!


----------

